

Ask HN: Best way to decide on a new app icon? - RealCasually

We are interested in changing our app icon, and I want to do it based on data, but I am not sure the best way how.<p>Thoughts?
======
RealCasually
Top 2 choices: \- Send an email to our list with a couple options. I would
expect minimal response \- Build in a popup in our app asking existing users
to choose between 3-5 options, including the current. Report those stats to
analytics and make a call from there.

Anything else?

